# Howdy from South Texas



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

Hey y’all, south Texas native, been fishing from POC to South Padre my whole life. Currently fishing out of a Drake Outlaw.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Welcome! I'm new here too. That Drake is


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I guess that's your boom box or heater
welcome aboard, nice boat


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> I guess that's your boom box or heater
> welcome aboard, nice boat


Definitely the stereo, it’s damn sure hot enough down here 😂


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

tide_runner said:


> Welcome! I'm new here too. That Drake is


Thanks amigo! It’s a pretty sweet rig.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Welcome! Sweet rig! How do you like that speaker?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

BestofTexas said:


> Definitely the stereo, it’s damn sure hot enough down here 😂


we had 110 degree index yesterday here in jawja lot cooler today 87 don't know the index or what it feels like


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

attitudeindicator said:


> Welcome! Sweet rig! How do you like that speaker?


The Turtlebox is rad, super loud when you’re on the move and still can be quiet if you want to listen while you fish. LONG battery life.


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> we had 110 degree index yesterday here in jawja lot cooler today 87 don't know the index or what it feels like


Index here at 6:30 pm is 101 🥵


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Must be global warming or climate change or new ice age I can't keep up
it's summer


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome from Louisiana. Wish we had snook here. Very nice photo.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Welcome. How do you like that outlaw?


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

Rocksteady1 said:


> Welcome. How do you like that outlaw?


I really love it. It gets skinny skinny, as mine is pretty much bare bones, so perfect for my area of the coast.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

BestofTexas said:


> I really love it. It gets skinny skinny, as mine is pretty much bare bones, so perfect for my area of the coast.


I’m sending you a direct message on pricing.


----------



## Luis (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome, awesome boat.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

That a flat brim ?


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

trekker said:


> That a flat brim ?


Sure is, been wearing one since the 90’s.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

BestofTexas said:


> Sure is, been wearing one since the 90’s.


Lol. I call BS. Badass boat, Bro. If I had the funds, that's what I would be riding in.


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

trekker said:


> Lol. I call BS. Badass boat, Bro. If I had the funds, that's what I would be riding in.


Whatever you say amigo.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I fished my customers yesterday out of Flamingo in those same hot, humid conditions with little or no wind… Every time we moved it was instant air conditioning - until we stopped at that next spot…
It’s August, and it’s cooking - the way it always does. We’ll be fishing summer conditions all the way until a week or so before Halloween…

By the way, love to see a few more pics of that Drake… and welcome aboard…


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> I fished my customers yesterday out of Flamingo in those same hot, humid conditions with little or no wind… Every time we moved it was instant air conditioning - until we stopped at that next spot…
> It’s August, and it’s cooking - the way it always does. We’ll be fishing summer conditions all the way until a week or so before Halloween…
> 
> By the way, love to see a few more pics of that Drake… and welcome aboard…


The same here amigo, we have one week of fall/winter/spring, other than that it’s summer.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That’s a great looking skiff…just what’s needed and nothing else…


----------



## Moscateer (Feb 20, 2019)

Welcome!! Nice skiff!


----------



## Moscateer (Feb 20, 2019)

Really digging the chair!


----------



## moore412 (May 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Atxsalt (Oct 21, 2020)

Welcome. Austin based but fish south of corpus to nine mile.


----------

